# Maintenence of a DSG transmission



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm trying to learn about DSG transmission maintence. I ran across this article and the 6th paragraph started me thinking about it.
http://www.canadiandriver.com/...g.htm 
Anyone know what type fluid the DSG uses? fliter locations, recommended service intervals, tools required, etc? Or better does anyone have a VW technical service bulletin on DSG maintenence, or Self Study Program that they can point out?


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Maintenence of a DSG transmission (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I checked into this with the local dealer I buy my cars from (I am looking into ordering an EOS 2.0T DSG). They recommend fluid/filter changes on the DSG at 40,000 mile intervals, part of the 40K service. Now here is where it gets interesting....the 40K service on a Jetta 2.0T with DSG is about $100.00 LESS than a 2.5 with tiptronic automatic (that does not get a fluid/filter change at the 40K service). So it looks like these cars will not be more expensive to maintain, maybe even less than a comparable Jetta 2.5 tiptronic! I should have asked about a 2.0T Passat with tiptronic, and if I get a chance I will get the answer.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Maintenence of a DSG transmission (SeaTreg)*

So far I've been able to find that DSG transmission fluid is $27.72 per liter and the DSG takes 7.2 liters on an initial fill and 5.2 liters as part of the fluid & filter service procedure. Filter is supposedly around $50 which would make for $200ish in parts every 40K miles to serivce the transmission. I wonder what the dealer charges for DSG service.


----------



## audi_danny (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Maintenence of a DSG transmission (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

at the audi dealer i used to work at we used to change it every 40k miles. there is a special tool to fill the fluid with. and i cant rember now whether there was a tool for the filter or whether it was a 32mm socket. 
the dsg models may be dearer to maintain,. but i think the resale is greatly improved by DSG


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Maintenence of a DSG transmission (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_I wonder what the dealer charges for DSG service. 

My dealer charges $315 for the 40K mile DSG Service.


----------



## mastertech (Jul 6, 2006)

dsg fluid and filter change at 30k miles. 8 liters and filter. fluid very expensive.


----------



## Mattj63 (Aug 16, 2006)

*DSG Fluids*

What is the fluid used in a DSG transmission. Is it like automatic transmission fluid or is it more like an oil.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: DSG Fluids (Mattj63)*

Its for the twin clutch assebmly, its not a dry clutch like a conventional manual. Its a wet clutch, so there's not likely to be a cheap substitute.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: DSG Fluids (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Has anybody been able to come up with a technical service bulletin covering the maintenance of the DSG?


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (mastertech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mastertech* »_dsg fluid and filter change at 30k miles. 8 liters and filter. fluid very expensive.


Better than my MDX. I took it in for an oil change this AM and they recommended changing the brake fuild, the tranny fluid and both differentials to the tune of $500+ since I have recently corssed 30k miles. I am checking into alternatives now.








Actually, Acura recommends changing the differential fliud, called VTRs in the MDX every 7500 miles at a cost of 120 per unit (one in front, one the rear). I have yet to change it, as this is the first time the service advisor brought it up.
So a DSG Fuld change at 40K seems pretty reasonable to me.




_Modified by jgermuga at 1:59 PM 4-12-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: DSG Fluids (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I have not seen anything special about the DSG, however, there is an illustrated post that provides generic information about changing transmission fluid and filters in the Phaeton forum - it is here: Changing Transmission Fluid on the 5 speed (FGE) Transmission (W12 Engine).
Michael


----------



## oldbeaver (Jan 14, 2011)

*Why not just change fluid filter only?*

As fluid used 150K miles comes out in perfect condition, why not to just change the filter and top the fluid level? Has someone tried that?


----------



## Canoli (Jan 2, 2011)

I was in for my DSG service recall for my 07 EOS, the dealer suggested the maintance every 40k, it will last longer. He stated that a lady brings her Passat in and it had over 160K


----------

